# Thoughts on GH every other week?



## Supra (Feb 6, 2013)

Does anyone know if taking it at a higher dose one week on one week off would be better then ED? Like taking 6-8iu's for a week, then off a week, then back on.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 6, 2013)

idk man.....roller coaster


----------



## Curiosity (Feb 6, 2013)

I've heard of people going every other day double dose, or going higher on workout days and not using GH on non-workout days, but i've never heard of anyone going every other week.... If anything I'd say go with a higher dose pre or post workout, and a lower dose on non-workout days, or if you really want to mix it up week to week, maybe do like 6 IU per day for a week then 1 or 2 IU per day the next week rather than dropping it completely. 

I'm not the biggest GH expert though, if you have research or advice supporting it then sure give it a try. I know you've had a lot of success with GH in the past so you probably know as much as I do about it.


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 6, 2013)

nevcer heard of it or read about it either.  Doesnt sound like a good idea to me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 6, 2013)

Why? 10 characters


----------



## beasto (Feb 6, 2013)

With my GH exp. it doesn't make any sense in taking a week off just to run higher doses. You should be good anywhere from 4-6iu depending on the brand and if your GH is legit.


----------



## Supra (Feb 6, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why? 10 characters



Just boucing ideas off you guys that I have heard from else where, rather come here and debunk it then try it out and have shitty results.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 6, 2013)

Never run GH this way, but having a hard time seeing any upside to it, Mate.


----------



## Supra (Feb 7, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Never run GH this way, but having a hard time seeing any upside to it, Mate.



Ok cool, case closed! Thanks guys


----------



## still pumping (Feb 20, 2013)

You definately want to keep levels as constant as possible.  I hear guys bickering about morning -vs-evening or splitting doses but I would keep it nice and steady.


----------



## JoeX (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm on prescription HGH and I discussed this with the endocrinologist.  He told me I was welcome to try if I liked but recommended once a day, as close to same time as possible, just to keep things consistent and running smoothly.  I tried double-dosing on workout days and skipping the non-workout days, but I found if I skipped 2-3 days in a row I couldn't get it up... then again I'm naturally HGH deficient so this may not affect anyone else (except whatever chick I'd hang out with) but who wants to deal with the chance of that?


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 8, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why? 10 characters



This ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## DF (Mar 8, 2013)

I ran 2iu 5-2 for about 1 year.  If I were to do gh again I'd go daily.


----------

